

Marketing with Asana: The Tools We Use - qhoxie
http://blog.asana.com/2013/07/marketing-with-asana/

======
100k
(I work for Swiftype.)

Search analytics are a really powerful way to find out what your customers
want.

Another one of our customers, SupportBee, wrote a guest post for our blog
about how they use Swiftype's analytics to influence their product
development: [https://swiftype.com/blog/swiftype-search-analytics-for-
supp...](https://swiftype.com/blog/swiftype-search-analytics-for-
supportbee.html)

Our customers love the reports we provide - but we are just getting started.

